# gm performance parts?



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

I was looking through the options GM has for performance parts and the cat back upgrade they sell looks pretty nice but it is priced at about $1000, has anyone tried the oem performance parts and if so what are your thoughts on them? thanks in advance.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I just built my own. The OEM exhaust is non restrictive so any exhaust upgrades are for looks and sound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> I just built my own. The OEM exhaust is non restrictive so any exhaust upgrades are for looks and sound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well i live in a state without emissions testing so whats your idea on removing the cat and reducing restrictions that way. i am going for sound a bit tbh because i do want the turbo a little louder.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I live in MN, no emissions testing here either. Exhaust doesn’t really increase turbo sound, that’s mostly intake. The OEM cats are high flow I believe to increase fuel economy, so you won’t really gain outflow by deleting. But experimenting with it to find a sound you like is always good. I love the way mine sounds, it growls, and turns a lot of heads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> I live in MN, no emissions testing here either. Exhaust doesn’t really increase turbo sound, that’s mostly intake. The OEM cats are high flow I believe to increase fuel economy, so you won’t really gain outflow by deleting. But experimenting with it to find a sound you like is always good. I love the way mine sounds, it growls, and turns a lot of heads
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what do you have on yours then?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Catless downpipe to downstream OEM cat, OEM resonator, that goes into a glass pack, then splits into a dual exhaust exit, whipped it up myself.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Catless downpipe to downstream OEM cat, OEM resonator, that goes into a glass pack, then splits into a dual exhaust exit, whipped it up myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY nice


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

blaizin1020 said:


> VERY nice


Thank you. I’m really happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

I grabbed the GM Performance Exhaust and GM Performance Brakes from the dealer..

The exhaust has a good medium growl and the Performance brakes were completely worth it..

The brakes are super smooth and powerful

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

2019CruzeRSAEM said:


> I grabbed the GM Performance Exhaust and GM Performance Brakes from the dealer..
> 
> The exhaust has a good medium growl and the Performance brakes were completely worth it..
> 
> ...


I was looking at the breaks too, are they more pistons than stock calipers or just stronger? i know the rotors are better, been really wanting drilled and/or slotted rotors


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

2019CruzeRSAEM said:


> I grabbed the GM Performance Exhaust and GM Performance Brakes from the dealer..
> 
> The exhaust has a good medium growl and the Performance brakes were completely worth it..
> 
> ...


Man, super jealous on both items! The brake setup looks very nice indeed. 

And scrubby there is power to be had w an aftermarket exhaust. Mandrel bends and a better flowing muffler do make a difference even if it is small.


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

They are vented and slotted. They are also larger than the stock rotors and prevent almost 100 percent of any slight vibration...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I was told by a buddy who has a 650 horsepower bonneville to avoid cross drilled rotors as they need to be hot before they get very grabby and they tend to be in the brittle side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> I was told by a buddy who has a 650 horsepower bonneville to avoid cross drilled rotors as they need to be hot before they get very grabby and they tend to be in the brittle side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duralife rotors have great ratings and reviews across the board. I'm no expert but so far these GM performance brakes are worth every penny.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm interested in learning more about the brakes. Can't seem to find any Cruze Performance Parts online at GM Performance Parts.

Anyone have a link ?


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

SONICJIM said:


> I'm interested in learning more about the brakes. Can't seem to find any Cruze Performance Parts online at GM Performance Parts.
> 
> Anyone have a link ?


https://www.gmperformancemotor.com/parts/23261507.html

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> I was told by a buddy who has a 650 horsepower bonneville to avoid cross drilled rotors as they need to be hot before they get very grabby and they tend to be in the brittle side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good advice from your friend. Generally speaking drilling or slotting your rotors does more harm than good. It tends to be an aesthetic thing more than anything else due to the tuner market. 

Look at a race car. They tend to be solid discs with vents on the edge for the most amount of surface area contact possible. Plus you avoid things like warping, cracking, scratches, etc. 

That said this GM kit looks nice because the slots are minor and if it's larger disc and better calipers that's going to offset any damage you could possibly do in a daily driver compact car.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

2019CruzeRSAEM said:


> https://www.gmperformancemotor.com/parts/23261507.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank You !!


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

blaizin1020 said:


> I was looking through the options GM has for performance parts and the cat back upgrade they sell looks pretty nice but it is priced at about $1000, has anyone tried the oem performance parts and if so what are your thoughts on them? thanks in advance.


Hey I'm curious, did you ever end up purchasing/installing the GM performance exhaust? I'm looking into that currently and I see this thread ended up getting on other topics. My intention was to simply install this cat-back, no other exhaust mods.

If anyone installed this product, would you let us know a) overall thoughts on sound cruising vs. stepping on it and b) installation easy/hard? any major hiccups you encounter?


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

bump


----------

